# Y'all Done?



## Jarhead6 (Oct 22, 2017)

Is everyone pretty much done fishing for the season? 

I just got a boat big enough to go for yellowfin this year. I fished it pretty hard this summer but had no luck. Had a lot of fun trying and pulling in those Blackfin but no yellowfin. 

Been reading your reports and it looks like there wasn't much luck for a lot of the more experienced guys so I didn't feel like I was completely screwed up, just needed things to line up a bit. I've been told the blue water was too far out this year but it would get closer in toward winter but now I'm not seeing many reports at all. I figured a lot of guys are transitioning to Deer about now so there still may be a chance. Now I'm not so sure. 

Any input? Think its time to give it a rest or is there still good fishing to be had?

Thanks.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

I am boatless right now, missing some of the best fishing of the year and it appears even the seas have been perfect. You are correct, most have moved on to hunting, less pressure on the water and even the fish know it, pick your weather days and go have fun.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Lets get a crew.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hell naw. A flat weekend we will hit the Edge for whatever is chewing. Winter fishing is the best. But... make sure that epirb is working. Lonely out there.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I’m in year round at this point. Weather and my availability have just not matched most of this year. The reports I have been in on say the best fishing of the season has been over the past month. For me I am most likely land locked until late December and early January but will post again as soon as I can get back out. Trolling the edge may be done by then but the rigs will be holding fish. Get out there and catch’em up boys!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

We'll be hittin the Edge tomorrow!


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

If you've got the range to hit appomattox, thunderhorse, thunderhawk, everything in that area all look good right now.


----------

